# Need Help Getting A New Motor



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

I know someone with an skyline r33 motor for sale, it's pretty clean too so I was wondering if I should buy it. Any input from you guys is good. My 1996 240sx is near 183k mileage so need a motor soon. Here is the specs of the motor. I do not have any experience dealing with motors so I would like to know the "Do and Don'ts". Any help would be greatly appericiated.

**********************Nissan skyline motor for sale.***************************

Specs:
R33 RB25det 2.5 liter turbo motor
8.5-1 compression
dual overhead camshaft
24valve
coil pack distributorless ignition..
...............................................................................

Included with the motor:
Polished intake manifold
Heat coated exhaust manifold
Coil packs. (Very hard to find)
Fuel rail
Injectors
Water pump
oil pump
oil pickup 
oil pan
timing belt
Cams 
cam sprockets
valves 
valve springs
valve spring retainers
head ( Professionally bead blasted and painted)
Valve covers
Head studs
Crank pully
water inlets
oil cooler filter bracket
rear main seal
front main seal
and various other parts.
*******************************************************************************


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you already posted this in the s13 section...


----------



## Nismo (Feb 17, 2004)

ghostuss said:


> I know someone with an skyline r33 motor for sale, it's pretty clean too so I was wondering if I should buy it. Any input from you guys is good. My 1996 240sx is near 183k mileage so need a motor soon. Here is the specs of the motor. I do not have any experience dealing with motors so I would like to know the "Do and Don'ts". Any help would be greatly appericiated.
> 
> **********************Nissan skyline motor for sale.***************************
> 
> ...


I asked the same question got some answers did some researches! Pretty Cheap and pretty good is SR20DET BlackTop! If u need the info where u can get them msg me!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

double posting is not allowed...


----------

